# Pitiful Hanging Head In Shame



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Got up this morning went over where I had killed a couple Deer before.Walking over where I set up under a Cedar Tree.Walking along hear something in the brush out runs two Bad Old Armadillos.

Get over where I want to set,they planted some Milo in there,this is good.I get set up.Starts getting light,hear some Toms Gobbling.I know which ones they are.Along about 7AM start having problems with the feast of Jalapenos from the night before.Got on up in the woods to take care of this( Note to self don't eat Jalapenos the night before hunting,plus Baby Wipes feel good)

Get back set up,setting there,along about 8:00 look over here comes them Toms.Well wife says not to be shooting Turkeys because cost too much for Arrows.But if I shoot a Big 10 inch Tom she won't get too mad.Tom steps out in the open,I only have one Pin set at 30 yards,he is about 20 yards so I'll aim a little low.Well I shoot just under him,I guess he must of been more like 25 yards.They are watching me not scared but I can't do nothing.Well they finally leave.(make note kill two Toms October first)

Along about 9:00 its getting hot so I think I'll head to the house.Wait what do I see,a weed that is moving not right.There is a Deer over there.Watching,watching,well I'm sure that is a Deer.Call with the Can.nothing,set watching.Then I see an eye,then a mouth moving.Its a Doe,she is feeding along.Comes out in the open,I call on the Can.Head comes up,then back down feeding.Well she is not coming this way she is going up that draw.So I get up,slowly work that way,we do the she puts her head down I step,she raises Head I stop.Find a hole to shoot through,she gets broadside.I shoot,well it sounded like I hit her,but not sure.

I go down look for any sign of a hit,seen where she kicked up dirt,couldn't find my Arrow.Walk up the way she went no blood.Go back to where I shot from,I said to myself it was right in line with that tree.Walk up to the tree there is my Arrow.No blood. Oh well!

Go back to the Pickup,there is a Fawn looking at me out of the weeds.Think you little sucker keep doing this your going for a ride.Don't think I will tell the wife about shooting at the Turkey.

big rockpile


----------



## Hillbillybob (Jul 30, 2007)

I don't know about you big rockpile. You let fawns go without shooting then shooting the ground and now trees. What did the poor tree do to you?
I know your pain from my younger days.
Blame it on your eye sight and getting up their in age.
I killed a deer once when younger and a neighbor was making fun of the size if it.
I look at him and said I killed it in self defence. He ask how could I call killing a small young deer self defence? I said It was either kill the deer or starve.
Hillbillybob


----------



## CGUARDSMAN (Dec 28, 2006)

I feel for ya that sounds like my luck too. Go out Saturday morning don't see a thing. get busy so i don't hunt saturday evening, look up from the house to where my stand is at and there are 3 right under it....what are ya gonna do? :shrug:


----------



## Mr.Hoppes (Sep 30, 2006)

Well...

I don't hunt on sundays and the last two sundays just as I am dressed in church cloths last week it was turkey a couple toms and 3 Hens, the week before it was deer one white tail and 4 larger look like Mule deer. Wifes tellin me to go shoot them, I am sayin not before church. Nothing all week long either week , just them two sundays. Go figure


----------

